# Question on Google Player and Vista



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 27, 2007)

I think this has something to do with activeX controls, but I can't seem to find out what this is.

One of the producers where we work bought a new laptop.

It runs Vista.

When they first bought it, it allowed them to play videos that stream on our site. Here is a link to the one they are trying to view:

http://www.visionmediatelevision.com/HTMLVideos.htm

It automatically loads and plays just great on my computer at home, and at work (both of mine run Windows XP).

Here is the dilemma - 

Some of the possible invited guests on the program go to watch this, just like the producer who now mysteriously has the same problem, and they get a white box. It just sits there and does nothing. It is not an "error" box where it says you "need flash" or "need java". Rather, the page looks like it is trying to load, but it never buffers the video, and the white box sits there for as long as they do. It seems to be a windows VISTA problem, but I have not been able to find out what it is. Anyone else run into this where they are trying to watch a video online and all they get is a white box?

Our problem is that more and more people will be using Vista, and we don't need a problem like this popping up when possible invited guests are on the phone with us to "view our work."


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 27, 2007)

using XP and Firefox - white box

IE worked fine...weird...


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 27, 2007)

clicked on one of the video links in firefox and it worked...


----------



## Gryphonette (Aug 27, 2007)

I've a laptop with Vista, and got the same white box you mentioned,then when I tried it on IE I was prompted to download a Windows Media Player (which I thought I had already, BTW); I did so, then clicked on the newly-appeared player screen and the video loaded.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah, it's definently not a vista problem. I have Vista on this laptop and I loaded the video. If you aren't using IE then it's a browser issue.


----------



## Gryphonette (Aug 27, 2007)

Right....I forgot to say that I tried it first on Firefox; that's where I got the white box.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 28, 2007)

It might be that they don't have Flash installed. You need flash in order to see Youtube and Google Videos.


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 28, 2007)

Does the page use Active X?
I tried it in 4 different ways.
First, Safari on OS X did not work
IE 6 on Windows 2000 did work.
Firefox on Windows 2000 did not work
Firefox on OS X did not work.

If there is active X that would explain it.


----------



## Raj (Aug 28, 2007)

I have the same problem on our office computer, therefore can not watch any video.


----------



## Gryphonette (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, when I was asked whether I wanted to install the plug-in...on IE...it referred to an Active X plug-in.

Firefox doesn't appear to "see" it at all, so it doesn't even _look_ for ways to make it run.


----------



## tewilder (Aug 30, 2007)

I use Vista and Firefox. It is a white box until I pick a link of the left, then it plays the sound and video.


----------



## tewilder (Aug 30, 2007)

2 minute segments and corporate documentaries work with my Vista and Firefox. The public TV ones do not.


----------

